# Czech military confirms the 3 victims of suicide attack in Afghanistan were all Czech servicemembers



## basquebromance (Aug 5, 2018)

prayers for all the folks affected. why are we in Afghanistain again?

Czech military confirms 3 soldiers killed in Afghanistan


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory (Aug 5, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> prayers for all the folks affected. why are we in Afghanistain again?
> 
> Czech military confirms 3 soldiers killed in Afghanistan



We re there so that that won't be defenseless and innocent Americans killed on a subway platform in NYC.


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Aug 5, 2018)

basquebromance said:


> prayers for all the folks affected. why are we in Afghanistain again?
> 
> Czech military confirms 3 soldiers killed in Afghanistan


Yes, killing ISIS and Taliban is bad for you.


----------

